# Catching fish



## lostpanther (Oct 25, 2007)

hi can anyone suggest a good trick for catching fish that have a lot of dart holes i.e live rock,
the net just makes em bolt into rock,

cheers[/u]


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

U can hold the net near the watrer when u feed and eventually theyll get used to it, then move it closer and closer then bam gotta be quick though . worked for me on a damsel,they also make traps too.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, remove the rock. It makes things so much easier. I've known several people that bought the smallest trout hook or ice fishing hook imaginable, bait it with food and catch the fish.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

both ways are good I had to by a trap, but they are still not great because the fish are scared of it. I still have to feed the fish in the trap for a week or so before I can catch the one I want.

The best way is to get into the habit of feeding your fish in a net as said in the first post.

Roger


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

hang your net in the tank for a while, (possibly taping it to the side of the tank), so that they get used to it's presence, then cut your pump and sprinkle some flake at the top to coax them away from potential hiding places, then just wait for the right timing......and BAM! you gotta fish : )


----------

